# Audi TT Advanced Key Retrofit



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello guys it's nice to be part of this forum, I've found several helpful articles the past few months before purchasing my first Audi. So on with the question: I just bought a used Audi TT S Line 2016 and while I was sure it had keyless entry it only appears to have keyless start. I feel like such an idiot not reading the brochure before purchasing the car(had no idea the option is called Advanced key at the time of purchase). I imported the car from the UK while there was a COVID-19 lockdown in my country so there was no way to see the car before buying it.

My car's door handle seems to have the sensor button next to the lock so I'm wondering if my existing key can be reprogammed or if I can buy a new key from Audi dealership with this feature enabled(retrofit)?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe the difference among std and confort key is not the key itself (they look the same), but something that is on the car (an antenna or some device that recognise key proximity)


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

tbh, I'm quite happy to not have keyless entry, what with possibility of relay theft,

https://www.westyorkshire.police.uk/adv ... less-theft

And it looks like quite a task to retrofit, eg,

https://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/reinigu ... 42288.html


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

shtu said:


> tbh, I'm quite happy to not have keyless entry, what with possibility of relay theft,


As I've posted many times, you don't need to worry about keyless on a TT. If you park in a location vulnerable to relay theft then you can very easily disable it each time you lock the car. Lock it with the fob and touch the external handle within 10 secs and keyless entry is disabled. You need to unlock with the fob next time.

To me this is best of both worlds, use keyless for convenience 90% of the time but disable it when vulnerable to the code grabbers ie when parked at home.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

chelspeed said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> > tbh, I'm quite happy to not have keyless entry, what with possibility of relay theft,
> ...


Agreed and the newer keyless isn't active if left for a few minutes,


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the facts then get in the way of a great story many like to tell.... [smiley=book2.gif]

Regardless, it's a mammoth task to retro-fit this option.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

chelspeed said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> > tbh, I'm quite happy to not have keyless entry, what with possibility of relay theft,
> ...


... and supposed you forget to disable it, as a mate of mine did with his new S3. Next morning, his car was gone. It's now the most common way that cars are being stolen, so why you'd want to make your car easy to steal, I don't know.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I was worried about keyless entry, but car I found had it along with other options I wanted, I have always fitted a disclock overnight so along with the disabling of keyless entry over night and putting the key in a faraday pouch it's no easier to steal than my old mk2, I really like the keyless entry and it's very easy to disable when I feel it's necessary.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Daz1968 said:


> I was worried about keyless entry, but car I found had it along with other options I wanted, I have always fitted a disclock overnight so along with the disabling of keyless entry over night and putting the key in a faraday pouch it's no easier to steal than my old mk2, I really like the keyless entry and it's very easy to disable when I feel it's necessary.


Me too.

I agree with your comments but being pedantic I'd say "disabling of keyless entry over night *OR* putting the key in a faraday pouch". That said I do both too, it's not necessary but can't do any harm.

Remember the second key too. It's usually somewhere safe in a cupboard somewhere, just make sure that's in a faraday pouch too.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> But the facts then get in the way of a great story many like to tell.... [smiley=book2.gif]


And don't let half the facts get in the way of being a needlessly sarcastic gonk. 

For those that don't have a shutoff, or people who don't know about manual disable, or who just forget, etc.



Toshiba said:


> Regardless, it's a mammoth task to retro-fit this option.


Sure is.


----------



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

So to answer my question how can I know if my car has keyless entry? The door handles seem to have an indent but there is no option in the MMI menu regarding keyless entry. I went to my local dealership and asked them to print a list of all optional extras on my car and Advanced Key isn't among them. Also the car is currently in Cyprus not in the UK, relay theft isn't really a thing in my country.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

AceTTCY said:


> So to answer my question how can I know if my car has keyless entry?
> 
> The door handles seem to have an indent but there is no option in the MMI menu regarding keyless entry. I went to my local dealership and asked them to print a list of all optional extras on my car and Advanced Key isn't among them. Also the car is currently in Cyprus not in the UK, relay theft isn't really a thing in my country.


You had already said that it doesn't! The car either opens without you touching the key, or it doesn't. If you are talking about the small rectangular 'indent' on the _outside_ of the door handles, that doesn't mean anything in this context. It certainly doesn't mean that your car is 'prepped' for keyless entry. As said, big job to retrofit, and I am struggling to understand why you would even consider going to the trouble and expense of doing it. What's so difficult about pressing a button on the key fob?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

surely it's not a big stress to push the FOB button, however with the _confort key _you don't have to search for it in your pants/jacket, backpack or wherever each time you want to close/open the car. definitively not an essential option, but useful to have


----------



## AceTTCY (Dec 29, 2020)

Blade Runner said:


> AceTTCY said:
> 
> 
> > So to answer my question how can I know if my car has keyless entry?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, not really difficult to press the key fob unless you have shopping bags and/or luggage that need to be loaded in the car. It certainly makes up for convenience's sake but anyways you're right even if it was an option for retrofit it's not worth the trouble


----------



## scorto (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello,
If your car has keyless entry, there is on of the 2 back of the keys that is silver (regarding to the information from audi).
I'm also interrested about adding keyless entry in retrofit.
I saw such a video (in french sorry but subtitle):





And such a kit: but need ODIS to activate

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000169225946.html

Does someone is interessted?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

chelspeed said:


> If you park in a location vulnerable to relay theft then you can very easily disable it each time you lock the car. Lock it with the fob and touch the external handle within 10 secs and keyless entry is disabled. You need to unlock with the fob next time.


That's awesome, thanks for the tip! If your car gets stolen from a relay attack, you're having a REALLY bad day and that's what insurance is for. There's always going to be good ways to steal cars.


----------

